# Difference between falling leaf and garlands?



## RichmondUK (Jul 7, 2013)

Beginner here and only had a couple of hours of lessons, i was just wondering what the difference between the falling leaf and garlands are.

Thanks


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Check out these tutorial pages. 

You will see the difference immediately.

Falling Leaf:
Snowboarding Course - Falling Leaf @ ABC-of-Snowboarding

Garlands:
Snowboarding Course - Garlands @ ABC-of-Snowboarding

Hope that helps!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

With a falling leaf, the board never really gets pointed towards the fall line. With a garland, the board will get pointed towards the fall line. Both will have you stay on your heel or toe edge, but one is more for feeling out the board and your balance, while the other is actually for learning how to get the board downhill in a more controlled manner.


----------

